# Help please? Pink pills for pale people



## Bluechopper (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey anybody no anything about a small bottle inscribed Dr Williams Pink Pills For Pale People? I have one and just woundering about how much its worth.
 Don't have pic. yet but will soon.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 3, 2006)

someone posted looking to buy one a while back. You may want to search through back posts.


----------



## walkingstick (Jun 3, 2006)

From a couple of recent ebay auctions:

 DR. WILLIAMS PINK PILLS FOR PALE PEOPLE (clear) 2 Â½â€ uses same P for pink pills pale people $33.00 // haze $20.50[/b]


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replys.[]


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey GuntherHess you would'nt happend to know what forum the looking to buy person posted in do you?


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 4, 2006)

Login 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 




*Message*
*<< Older Topic* *Newer Topic >>* 
















 Pink Pills for Pale People - 11/27/2005 6:26:04 AM 

















 showPicture("11/27/2005 6:26:04 AM",0,0,0,41199,7)





*patchproper*

 titleAndStar(1,0,0,false,"","")
 New Member





 [align=center] [/align]
 Posts: 1
 Joined: 11/27/2005 
 Status: offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hi, Desperately searching to purchase a bottle w/ label intact of Dr. *Williams* *Pink Pills for Pale People *before Christmas 2005. Ill pay a good price and appreciate any advice as well. 

 Thanks in advance! 

 Scott M


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks ,
 I just emailed him.
 Maby he will contact me..

 Thanks Again


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like he was looking for one with a label.


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 4, 2006)

I noticed that, But I gave it a shot anyways.

 Hey Thanks Pal,[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Bottleman (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello. I am also looking for the bottle you have. If you want to sell it, can you post a picture and its condition?

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 6, 2006)

OK , I will post a pic. of the botlle as soon as I get an chance.
 Check back for the post.

 Thank You,
       Michael Bullock


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 10, 2006)

Heres a pic. of the bottle
 Its not to good , But a least you can see the shape of it.
 I'll try to post a better one tommow.


----------



## Bluechopper (Jun 17, 2006)

I am willing to sell the bottle sorry the pic. is not clear.
 I keep trying to get a good one, But haven't got one yet I will post one soon.
 Please contact me if you are interrested in the bottle.

 Thank You,
        Michael


----------

